

Opera 10.5 beta released - Fastest JS engine in the world (Windows only) - endtime
http://www.opera.com/next/

======
endtime
Just installed it, and I have to say, they've made some great UI improvements.
I use visual tabs, and the Aero effect on the thick tab bar looks great. And
the new inline search is awesome as well. Anyone else notice any new UI
niceties?

BTW, don't try to install this over your Opera 10.1 installation. It won't
work.

